# Arborist Lingo



## BoesTreeService (Feb 21, 2006)

While perusing these forums, I do often stumble upon language I don't completely understand. Like all fields, arborists have a lot of words that are thier own. Is there perhaps a list somewhere of those terms and what they mean?


----------



## vharrison2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Terry, it might be easier if you would make a list of the words that are confusing to you. We could then define them. Having said that, another place to look is the ANSI standard A300, it has definitions of arboriculture.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Feb 21, 2006)

BoesTreeService said:


> While perusing these forums, I do often stumble upon language I don't completely understand. Like all fields, arborists have a lot of words that are thier own. Is there perhaps a list somewhere of those terms and what they mean?



He is yanking your DdRT from your TIP; the real truth is ya get a magic decoder ring after 50 posts.


----------



## Tree Planter (Feb 21, 2006)

dr.Shigo has a dictionary


----------



## PTS (Feb 21, 2006)

I think this is a great thread. I remember back to my first days on AS (arborist Site  )and wondering the very same things. Lots of short forms.


----------



## Redbull (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah it took me forever to find out what the heck a PTS was!


----------



## BigJohn (Feb 22, 2006)

I got some. 

Hairy crotch... this a tight crotch with lots of included bark, very weak and considered hairy if lowering from its leads. 

Maybe I just had one anyone else?


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 22, 2006)

BoesTreeService

As (is different then AS) I don't know much about the language, there are a few word you don't want to use in certain ways!

Like never ever use the words Bar, and Oil in a sentence that has a question mark at the end of it!

Just as you would never ask a question while using the words Two , Cycle and Mix, ran together in a question.

Or even mention that you run a Wild Thing, sort of like how it would sound better if you said you had a Wild Thing in your tool shed! Instead of have a Wild Thing in your tool shed,,,, get the picture?

That is with out saying, you can use words like Wild and Thing in a sentance. But there better if there lined up something like this,,,,,

"Sure was a wild thing , after the bar, when I got some oil on er!"

Sort of like running the words Chipper and Chain together, unless your talking about something dirty.

Hope this is of a little help? AS is a tuff bunch, but you can learn a lot, and about the most that will happen if you run the wrong words together is someone will tell you to use the "search" button,,, I had never found it, but expect it's something like spell check or something?

Enjoy

Kevin


----------

